# Judaism in Dubai



## wandabug

Does the UAE accept Judaism as a religion?:confused2:


----------



## wandabug

wandabug said:


> Does the UAE accept Judaism as a religion?:confused2:


should have said recognise not accept.


----------



## JonStewart87

wandabug said:


> should have said recognise not accept.


oooh hahah i shouldn't laugh, that was witty though


----------



## JonStewart87

I guess I would say that you need to be careful and make sure you don't have an Israeli passport or passport stamp from Israel - I reckon that'd make your time getting in a bit harder than the Joe behind you.


----------



## pamela0810

As far as I'm aware, you will be denied entry into the UAE if you have an Israeli passport or an Israeli stamp on your passport. Which is why, many of my colleagues need to issue separate passports for travels to IL only.

As for the religion Wandabug, I'm not really sure I understand your question clearly. But I'm sure there are Jewish people out here who do not publicise their religion. The UAE, like other Arab nations does not recognise the State of Israel. That being said, they are very tolerant of other religions as long as you go by the rules. So I would think being Jewish is ok, but being Israeli is not.


----------



## wandabug

In the sticky top of page Elphy quotes;

''Judaism is not recognised, nor formally, is the state of Israel''

This is why I am confused, I understand that Israel is not recognised but why not Judaism? After all Islam recognises both Christianity and Judaism so why not the UAE ? Or is the sticky wrong? Elphy???


----------



## JonStewart87

I do not think that Judaism is not _recognised_ as it is an established and ancient religion to which Christianity and especially Islam have deep roots in - _however_ the state of Israel, as stated above, is not formally recognised for many reasons pertaining to this area.

I don't think that anyone would deny the existence of Judaism (even the Islamic governments) however, it probably is advisable to keep it under wraps given the current political climate and tension with the state of Israel.. just my food for thought!


----------



## woodlands

Israeli visa stamps are not a problem. Apropos recognition why do u care?


----------



## JonStewart87

woodlands what if they have an israeli passport


----------



## bonk

Muslims recognise the three Abrahamic religions AFAIK - Christianity, Islam, and Judaism.

UAE doesn't recognise the state of Israel because of politics, not religion (although admittedly Israeli politics has its roots in Jewish religion).

Being Jewish (but not Israeli) in Dubai is probably not something you want to draw attention to but it won't necessarily be a problem. Isn't the head of NYU AD Jewish?

Israeli passport holders can't enter UAE (except for some special circumstances), Israeli stamps in other passports should be ok.


----------



## JonStewart87

Thanks bonk, you said what I had in the earlier post in a more clear way  that's what I had presumed about the whole jewish vs israeli vs israel passport stamp conundrum


----------



## woodlands

JonStewart87 said:


> woodlands what if they have an israeli passport


Not allowed unless accompanied by a special ministry of interior permit which is sanctioned at highest levels of govt.


----------



## Elphaba

The facts

The UAE does not want to know about Judaism. It isn't really an option on a visa application. The practice of Judiasm can only go on behind closed doors in a private home.

There is a small synagogue in Dubai which was built for a Jewish business partner of a sheik, but it will never admitted that it exists.

An Israeli stamp in the passport of tourist or someone applying for residency is not a problem..
-


----------



## JonStewart87

Elphaba said:


> The facts
> 
> The UAE does not want to know about Judaism. It isn't really an option on a visa application. The practice of Judiasm can only go on behind closed doors in a private home.
> 
> There is a small synagogue in Dubai which was built for a Jewish business partner of a sheik, but it will never admitted that it exists.
> 
> *An Israeli stamp in the passport of tourist or someone applying for residency is not a problem..*
> -


Great, I would be remiss if I didn't visit Jerusalem at some point during my tenure in the region, huge history buff here


----------



## seeasea

*hmmm*



Elphaba said:


> The practice of Judiasm can only go on behind closed doors in a private home.
> 
> There is a small synagogue in Dubai which was built for a Jewish business partner of a sheik, but it will never admitted that it exists.
> -


I am an orthodox jew and possibly being transferred to UAE. Will that be a problem? Is the synangogue active? underground? 

in general, is there some sort of expat Jewish activity? community?


----------



## Mr Rossi

Officially it's not a problem or an issue but a friend spent a longer time than normal at Dubai customs due to a previous Israeli stamp in his passport.


----------



## marc

They don't recognize Israel but they do recognize Graff & Levant Diamonds having shops here, the biggest Israeli and South African Israeli businessmen in Dubai. 

When it comes down to business no one cares.... 

:s


----------



## Elphaba

seeasea said:


> I am an orthodox jew and possibly being transferred to UAE. Will that be a problem? Is the synangogue active? underground?
> 
> in general, is there some sort of expat Jewish activity? community?


The synagogue is secret and no one will admit to it being here. It was set up for a specific businessman and I doubt you'll get access. You will not be able to obtain kosher food or practice openly. I don't believe there is an option to select Jew as a religious belief on the visa form either.

What you do in your own home is entirely your choice, but sadly your religion is not something that you really want to talk about openly here. The level of anti-semitism is frankly appalling, but most people seem unable to differentiate between Jews and Israel.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

JonStewart87 said:


> Great, I would be remiss if I didn't visit Jerusalem at some point during my tenure in the region, huge history buff here


If you or anyone else do go, you can ask that your passport not be stamped at the border, although this is a hit and miss situation depending on the mood of the immigration officer. They will stamp your immigration card instead. (Do not ever lose this!!) The process can be easier too, using the "VIP Service" or the normal crossing (with the Palestinians) from Allenby Bridge from Jordan. Cost more than going through the airport (using VIP, car services, etc but not a flight from Amman - Tel Aviv) and much more scenic. You'll get to see more of the "political situation" too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## seeasea

Elphaba said:


> What you do in your own home is entirely your choice, but sadly your religion is not something that you really want to talk about openly here. The level of anti-semitism is frankly appalling, but most people seem unable to differentiate between Jews and Israel.


Dang. Up until now this thread was giving me hope. 

Dangerous for open Jewishness?


----------



## Elphaba

seeasea said:


> Dang. Up until now this thread was giving me hope.
> 
> Dangerous for open Jewishness?


I don't think _dangerous_ is the right word, but it is not approved. Best to keep it private here. 
-


----------

